# Is it Possible to Turn a Eggshell into a Satin or Semi-Gloss?



## laporta (Jul 5, 2009)

Good morning from California. I recently found your wonderful site and immediately joined. Here's my first posting: I recently choose my final colors for an interior painting project I'm doing in my home. For my trim, I chose an "antique white" made by Benjamin Moore in it's Natura/non-voc line. I really like the color, however, once I applied it and let it dry, I realized that the eggshell texture is a little too flat for my tastes. I have a gallon of it @ a $50 cost. Here's my question: Can the store do anything to the paint to turn the texture of my paint from an eggshell to a satin or semi-gloss finish? Thanks in advance for your suggestions. 

Steve


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Antique white is a standard color so you can return it if you have an unopened gallon.


----------



## laporta (Jul 5, 2009)

*thanks.*

Matthew,

Thanks. I'll try that. I assumed they had to mix it up from a non-tinted gallon and wouldn't take it back -- even though it is un-opened. Fortunately, I used my sample batch to make the first-run through.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

That really should be a standard color unless they changed it. Look on the side of the can and see if it lists the color. If it does, you are all good.


----------



## laporta (Jul 5, 2009)

*oops*

It has a label on it, saying, "custom mixed, non-returnable."

So, back to my original question -- can anything be done to the paint to add some glossiness? Thanks.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

So, back to my original question -- can anything be done to the paint to add some glossiness

No

BM antique white USED to be a standard color, it is not anymore

You could still take it back to the dealer and explain your situation,I would bet they will take it back and sell you a gallon of semi at minimal charge,at lest they would here.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Technically it is impossible. The level of gloss in a paint is a function of the pigment and the resin used in the paint. An eggshell for example contains lots of pigments whereas a semi-gloss has less pigments. So in theory at least you'd have to remove pigments. Mission impossible.

:yes:


----------



## laporta (Jul 5, 2009)

*thanks.*

Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate it.


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

the short answer is no...the long answer is that the only ready mixed color in Natura is White, in Aura there are NO ready mixed interior colors. If you are a regular customer, the store might take it back for you and try to sell it down the line or get credit from ben moore. Antique white has become a pretty obsolete color, hence BM doing away with it as ready mixed in Regal and going to custom making everything in aura and natura. FYI, the semi gloss Natura is tough to work with. I would reccomend getting the extender to help it flow better or getting the Aura which still dries fast but seems to be easier than the natura.


----------



## laporta (Jul 5, 2009)

*alls well...*

No returns available on custom-mixed paint. No offer to give a discount or a credit. Non-contractors don't really get perks where I shop. So, I'm living w/ the antique white as my trim, and now, it's starting to grow on me, probably because it's a good match with the other colors I chose.


----------



## Justabottle (Jul 9, 2009)

You could always try mixing a quart or two of semi gloss with the eggshell. 
That will give you a satin sheen.

Just be sure to mix a large enough batch to finish the project.


----------

